

Ask HN: How do you do your Press Release? - thinkbohemian

I am getting started on marketing for a personal project, and would like to announce it to the world. I've never written a Press Release and would like some first hand experience. Tips, tricks, anecdotes...go wild!!
======
cperciva
I write a blog post and submit it to HN and Reddit.

... of course, I'm HN's resident champion at poor marketing, so you'll
probably want to find some other options rather than following my example. :-)

~~~
thinkbohemian
That's more than i've done at this point. I'm specifically looking to write a
press release and submit to a site like prweb. I get the gist of submitting
links to social media sites, but I'm not sure of how well I can write an
objective compelling article that "traditional" media will care about.

